# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Πρόβλημα με διάδρομο γυμναστικής

## darksight

Γειά σας και απο 'μένα! Έχω έναν διάδρομο απο τα carrefour εδώ και δυόμιση χρόνια χωρίς ιδιαίτερη χρήση! Ξαφνικα μου εμφάνισε ένα  πρόβλημα: πήγα να τον  χρησιμοποιήσω και μου έβγαζε στην οθόνη έναν κωδικό error (Ε-01) και δεν  ξεκινάει με τίποτα. Αρχισα να τον λυνω (με τις ελαχιστες γνωσεις που διαθετω) μηπως και εντοπισω κατι. Εντόπισα λοιπον εναν πυκνωτη (400v-470μF) σκασμενο-καμμενο και τον άλλαξα με ιδιο καινουριο. Ετσι η πλακετα πλεον εδινε ρευμα στο μοτερ! Η χαρα μου κοπηκε απότομα γιατι και πάλι μου εβγαζε το ιδιο error! Και εδω ειναι που χρειάζομαι την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σας. Τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει ρε παιδια? Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη!

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά,
Γιάννης

----------


## darksight

SNC00104.jpgSNC00114.jpgSNC00116.jpgSNC00118.jpgSNC00112.jpgSNC00113.jpgSNC00115.jpgSNC00117.jpg

----------


## makis.civ

Γειά σου Γιάννη. ο πυκνωτής που αναφέρεις για να είναι 400V εργάζεται με την τάση ΔΙΚΤΙΟΥ 230V. οπότε καλύτερα να μην ασχοληθείς περισσότερο, και να δει την πλακέτα κάποιος 'ειδικός'.
πάντως (για να γίνω και λίγο χρήσιμος) μου φαίνεται 'καπνισμένη' η γέφυρα. (αριστερά του πυκνωτή φοτο 2)

----------


## darksight

> Γειά σου Γιάννη. ο πυκνωτής που αναφέρεις για να είναι 400V εργάζεται με την τάση ΔΙΚΤΙΟΥ 230V. οπότε καλύτερα να μην ασχοληθείς περισσότερο, και να δει την πλακέτα κάποιος 'ειδικός'.
> πάντως (για να γίνω και λίγο χρήσιμος) μου φαίνεται 'καπνισμένη' η γέφυρα. (αριστερά του πυκνωτή φοτο 2)


Όταν λές οτι εργάζεται με την ταση δικτυου τι εννοείς βρε Μάκη?
Τη γεφυρα εννοείς αυτη παρακάτω? μηπως να την αλλάξω?
Πάντως τη μετρησα και δίνει ρεύμα κανονικα!
SNC001142.jpg

----------

